# LS3, aftermarket, or stock heads



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have an 05 goat and I'm building it from the ground up I'm debating on ls3 heads trick flows or stock port and polish any advice I'm keeping my car NA may do a small bore and possible crank if mine is messed up beyond repair, and gunna put the best cam I can in it


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I do not have personal experience, but from what i have read, the LS3 heads will give you alot of potential at a better price. so i say +1 for LS3, even if you get the unported version


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends on budget.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

My budget is I wanna do this once and be done for a while lol I'm not tryin to pinch pennies I'm tryin to make power lol


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Go aftermarket. With these cnc ported 243s i have now i lost like 15hp through a lot of the rpm range and gained around 9hp on the top end. Its a little more to it than just gouging out the ports. I added the longtubes and the intake and the power picked up pretty good though.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

